# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  مشكل فك شفرة nokia 100rh-130

## abdomoud

رجاءا للا خوة مساعدتني في فك شفرة nokia 100rh-130 شكرا لكم

----------


## TIGER_GSM

يتم فك شفرة عبر سرفير ليس مجاني أخي

----------

